# Need an IBS safe Cold Medicine



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Have a head cold and need an IBS safe med to clear the sinuses. Does anyone know what is safe or what isn't? (I know to avoid things with sugar substitutes, but does anything else cause problems?)Thanks for the help!*sniffle*Beth


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You might find that cold medicines might help your IBS. Sounds dodgy, but they tend to dry you up. It stopped my D an made me a bit C for a while. I was taking Night Nurse and just paracetemol during the daytime. Tylenol basically.


----------



## Italian Mama (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear your sick but I found Nyquil helped me and no side affects at all. Good luck and feel better.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I had the pharmacist at Eckerd pick out something for me to make sure it wouldn't mess with my meds and he chose Comtrex Day and Night Flu Therapy. Hope it works!*sniffle*


----------

